# Durst 609



## stingray

Finally got around to having a look at the Durst 609 enlarger that's been sitting under the desk in my school darkroom. I got it out, looked at the lens, beautiful almost perfect circular aperture, heaps of blades... lovely mechanical negative carrier which low and behold can fit MF which is what i want it for... Anyway, I set it up on a bench, plug it in to a timer, just as you would with one of our Axomat enlargers... start the timer... BOOM! pop went something and out shot some electrical embers. Think oh crap teacher'll kill me if the timer is broken.. or i've shorted the whole school... but no, just the poor old durst went pop..
So! my question is, what could've gone wrong and how do I fix it?
What I need to know:
What globe does it take? This may be unrelated but it says on the front plate "Proi. 100-200W".
Does anyone have a repair manual for this enlarger, or even just an exploded view, or can tell me how to get into it. I have quite a lot of experience rewiring things so i should be able to tell what went wrong when I can see what's going on inside.
And finally: is it possible that this enlarger is not designed for the usual 240v Australian power supply? It has our local plug on it and was plugged in the same as the other Meopta enlargers. 

Thanks a lot in advance... any other advice regarding this particular enlarger is most welcome and particularly useful would be a repair manual as stated above.
Will.


----------



## stingray

bump... sorry, i really need some help here.


----------



## paulc206

A quick Google of Durst 609 turned up this:

http://www.photo.net/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-msg?msg_id=00C3Cp&tag=

It includes a link to a 605 manual, and suggests contacting Durst for a 609 manual.  You can contact them here:
http://www.durst.it/index.php?id=14&portal=1&language=2&portal=1

The post above also claims that "The bulb is a standard opal PH211".

I don't usually post secondhand knowledge since I assume anyone can and has done the same search, but you seem desperate.  Hope that helps a bit.  Good luck!


----------



## stingray

yeah thanks.. i've seen those already and worked out what globe it was.. thanks for your input. I really need to find out if it needs a transformer and also how exactly to dismantle it. Those are the only things i need now and I don't fancy waiting the month it takes for Durst to reply to an email as stated above. thanks aagain...


----------



## stingray

anyone? mostly like to know if it needs a transformer or not... surely you've used one of these before Hertz?


----------

